# Job seeker visa cancellation letter



## samarthpatil2006 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello All,

I got my JSV stamped in the month of April 2019 and it was valid till sept 2019. For that I had deposited 4 lakhs INR in german bank(Sutor Bank) via fintiba portal in a blocked account.

Due to some emergency I did not travel to Germany and my visa got expired. 
Now I wish to withdraw my money from the bank but bank is requesting visa cancellation letter from the embassy.
I tired contacting embassy over an email but I did not receive any response.

Did anyone face such scenario before? What should I do to get my money back ?

Regards,
Samarth Patil


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

samarthpatil2006 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my JSV stamped in the month of April 2019 and it was valid till sept 2019. For that I had deposited 4 lakhs INR in german bank(Sutor Bank) via fintiba portal in a blocked account.
> 
> ...


How could the Embassy give you a confirmation of cancellation when your visa was not in fact cancelled?

You simply let it lapse.

Did you explain to the bank that you received the visa but were unable to use it and it expired?

Personally, I'd probably send a recorded letter to them with a copy of your visa showing the expired validity and set a deadline of 14 days after receipt of the letter to return your money.


----------



## samarthpatil2006 (Sep 6, 2018)

ALKB said:


> How could the Embassy give you a confirmation of cancellation when your visa was not in fact cancelled?
> 
> You simply let it lapse.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response

I explained them my situation even shared copy of my visa but they are adamant about the policy which says "refund can only be initiated when applicant submit cancellation letter"

Let me raise a ticket again and try to explain them in details.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

samarthpatil2006 said:


> Thank you for your response
> 
> I explained them my situation even shared copy of my visa but they are adamant about the policy which says "refund can only be initiated when applicant submit cancellation letter"
> 
> Let me raise a ticket again and try to explain them in details.


You must have signed something when you set up the account - what do the terms and conditions say?

How did you find that bank? I had never even heard of it!


----------



## janprill (Jan 27, 2020)

How did it go?


----------

